# Donor Embryos Abroad (or UK)



## jubilee (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello

I'm new here.

I've been on the UK treatment rollercoaster - various IUI, 2 IVF, donor egg this summer - ended in twin misscarriage at 61/2 weeks.

I'm considering donor embryos from anywhere . I can see that Institute Marques in Barcelona and possibly some in Czechoslovakia offer them. Does anyone have any ideas of who has them and any costs? 

Sorry I'm not at my best after miscarriages but trying to look to the next step

All good wishes to all
Jubilee


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,
I think IM charges approx £1,000 or so for initial tests, then about £2,000-2,500 per donor embryo transfer.
Success rates can be up to about 30% with frozen embryos, and up to almost double this if you are lucky enough to be offerred fresh embryos.
Success rate depends also on the age the women donor was when the embryos were created. [the younger the eggs are that were used to create the embryo, the slightly higher the chance of success. But don't worry too much about this as we accepted donor eggs from a donor who was rejected by others because of her age.]
Wishes you all the best,
The Mountainlions.


----------



## Maria C (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Jubilee - Firstly I'm sorry to hear of your loss - empty words I know but I mean it.  I'm a Brit living abroad.  Had 6 IVF's in Uk - moved to South Africa, 2 IVF's - 2nd with DE and finally fell pregnant.  I know lots of UK considering Europe but I can highly recommend this country - they are fabulous, very very thorough & caring and deal with a lot of overseas (although mine was the only truly English accent I could hear in the waiting rooms) I went to Medfem in Joburg with Dr Rodrigues, others recommend Vitalab - to be honest they are both great.  They don't seem to publish stats same as UK but I'm sure they have the info.  The other clinic I would recommend is CFC (Cape Fertility Clinic in Cape Town) - know someone had 2 successes there using DS - they are very established and there is also an Donor Egg agency over here to look into if you like.  The pound is so strong against the rand at the moment (unfortunatley for me!) and its always good to go through hell in the sunshine!!.  All the best whichever country you chose - been there & done it and nothing eases the pain except time and a baby .x.x.x.  ooh forgot to mention my success was as an oldie of 42!  so if it can work for me ....


----------



## Fola (May 19, 2008)

Hi Jub - I had my treatment in Reprofit Czech Rep. I had DE it was my 1st ivf and 1st pregnancy they gave me 50% chance cus of my age - 51 and 15% chance of twins. I've beaten the odds and am pregnant 1st time with twins!! Lucky I know and everyone is different - you have really been though a hard time, I think you are great to be looking forward and planning your next move.

Reprofit's prices have just gone up of 2009 and are now 3900 euro for fresh DE IVF
I cannot recommend the clinic highly enough they are so professional and caring. there is a thread here just for this clinic http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161381.0
it is extremely popular because of the success rate - unfortunately as a result the waiting list for DE is 10 months. FEt is much quicker. On the thread you will get information on travel, where to stay, money, internet, restaurants and of course IVF!!

There is also a thread for women who have not had such luck at Reprofit and there is great support there and discussions on immune issues. So that way you can get a more balanced view of the clinic.

Good luck with your search and sending you some PMA   to help you along.
XXFola


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Jubilee

Embryo adoption at Institute Marques costs 3,500 euros + 150 euros for the initial appointment (although you may need to pay for any blood tests and scans you need to have done in the UK).

There doesn't seem to be a waiting list unless you are looking for blue eyed/blond haired donors - I had my first appointment at the end of August and started treatment late Oct - my choice as I was moving in Sept!! - and had 2 fresh embies transferred last Thursday. 

My experience with IM so far has been good: they are very quick to respond to any queries and are warm and friendly.

Take care and good luck with whatever you decied to do. 

Kesha xxx


----------

